
Ask HN: How do you negotiate working on open source projects in your free time? - totalperspectiv
I have a project that I&#x27;ve worked on in my free time that is in the same field as what I do at work. I&#x27;m not sure how or if I can open source it without potential issues. Has anyone else delt with this before? There is currently no company policy or precedence for this.
======
systematical
I coded a plugin for use in our back-end in my sparetime. Its not industry
specific or anything. Its just a GUI around an ORM that lets us spin up nice
search pages quick.

I think that's the trick there.

~~~
totalperspectiv
The trick meaning to be non-industry specific?

~~~
systematical
And mostly in my free-time.

------
clintonb
Talk to your company. If there is no policy regarding outside work, help write
one.

